# FREE Kittiens on NOV



## RatPirate (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi. My friend name is Jill. She will need take five new home arrive on Nov. They are one week old. We have to wait until Nov.

We will try picture all five. Jill told me that she try picture at the babies. Cat mother block her :lol: I will try use me picture her. Cuz her cat really like me well.

One is tabby, three is black and white, and one all white with black four spot and the tail.

We can give you for free. We are living in Las Vegas, NV. Thanks.

If not. I would need help rescue them. :wink:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Umm... it's a little bit hard to understand from your post - as to what's happening with the mother and kittens. How old are you, sweetie?


----------



## RatPirate (Oct 5, 2004)

Ohh... I am not good so much english cuz I am deaf. I am 22 yrs old. My friend would need early "HOLD LIST" for new home of them.

We have five kittien born Sept 25, 2004. I am help for her search for kittien find new home on NOV.

We will need help find new home. Cuz last May the four kitten had hard to find new home. One got new home from worker in PetsMart. One got new home from her friend. Two kittien not get new home. I ask one pet store. Pet store take it for rescue...

Are you understand clear this? If not, I will take help fix english for you.


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

aww hope you find them nice homes!


----------



## RatPirate (Oct 5, 2004)

alanna said:


> aww hope you find them nice homes!


Thanks. I will pray for them new home on NOV... Bless to them :wink:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

RatPirate said:


> Ohh... I am not good so much english cuz I am deaf. I am 22 yrs old. My friend would need early "HOLD LIST" for new home of them.
> 
> Are you understand clear this? If not, I will take help fix english for you.


I apologize  You're new, and it usually takes one brave soul _me_ to figure out who the newbie is and where he/she comes from. Welcome to the forum


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Call around to no-kill shelters in your area, and after the kittens are weaned, get the mom spayed ASAP.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

Darn...I really wish I was nearer to help you out. Good luck and what spittles said is a good idea...bring them to shelters or you can post on www.petfinder.org 

Good luck! *Hugs*


----------

